

Ask HN: Exercise that makes source-to-source compiler wheel - __underscore__

Sorry if this is an inappropriate post&#x2F;against the rules.  The curiosity is killing me.<p>What&#x27;s the name for the exercise of making a source-to-source compiler wheel? As in you have source in language X that compiles to lang Y, which compiles to lang Z, and back again to X?<p>I saw one on HN a while ago for 20+ languages and I can&#x27;t find it, searched everywhere.
======
brongondwana
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_%28computing%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_%28computing%29)

